# JAMA Tables Showing Lead Content in Calcium



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

*Characteristics of Samples Assayed*URL: http://jama.ama-assn.org/issues/current/fi...sc00303_t1.html







*Lead Content of Calcium Supplements*URL: http://jama.ama-assn.org/issues/current/fi...sc00303_t2.html







[This message has been edited by JeanG (edited 09-20-2000).]


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Over-the-counter calcium supplements tested for lead, with lead content of each in micrograms per 1,500 milligrams of calcium. ï¿½Caltrate 600, 3.43. ï¿½Calcium, 600 mg, 3.18. ï¿½Liqui-Cal Calcium 600 softgels, 2.95. ï¿½Oyster Shell Calcium, 500 mg with vitamin D, 1.95. ï¿½Calci-Mix, 1.80. ï¿½Hi-Calcium from oyster shell, 1.77. ï¿½Natural Oyster Shell Calcium, 500 mg with vitamin D, 1.74. ï¿½Oscal 500, 1.74. ï¿½Calci-Chew, No lead. ï¿½Calcium, 600 mg plus vitamin D, No lead. ï¿½Calcium, 600 mg supplement, No lead. ï¿½Chewable Ultra Antacid, No lead. ï¿½Extra strength antacid tablets, No lead. ï¿½Finest Natural Pharmaceutical-Grade calcium 500 with vitamin D, No lead. ï¿½Natural Calcium 600, No lead. ï¿½Natural Oyster Shell Calcium plus vitamin D, No lead. ï¿½Nephro-Calci, No lead. ï¿½Pharmaceutical Grade Calcium 600, No lead. ï¿½PhosLo, No lead. ï¿½Regular strength chewable antacid tablets, No lead. ï¿½Renagel, No lead. ï¿½Tums EX, No lead. ï¿½Tums Ultra, No lead. Source: Journal of the American Medical Association _____________________________________________


----------

